# Slow Dwarf Hamster



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

We recently bought 2 Dwarf Russian Hamsters, one of which seems to be moving slow (until it wants to move quickly), and the other is always reasonably fast.

The slow one also seems to spend a lot of time sleeping, is this normal? (could it be diabetes?)

We've also had to seperate the two recently, as they had a fight and the slow one bit/scratched the fast one drawing blood. They are from the same litter originally, does this recent behavour mean we will have to permanently keep them apart?

Any advice would be helpful, as they were an early birthday present from my wife.

Regards
Paul


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

You will have to keep them apart if they drew blood im afraid.

Some are slow some are fast

The one that sleeps alot might be depressed because of the seperation(zafara got depressed) Is s/he overwieght?? if yes that might be why s/he is moveing slowly....

if your still unsure take him/her to the vets for a check-up just to be sure

xx


----------



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

The one that is moving slowly is slightly bigger than the other one, but it will move quickly if it needs too, and spends most of the time sleeping (also not as friendly as the fast one).

We put both of them in the cage again last night and watched them very closely. They avoided each other, with the fast one running out of the way a couple of times (once making a squeak), and just to be sure we've seperated them when we're not there.

We don't know if this supervised access will help them to get used to each other like they were in the beginning. Otherwise it will have to be two cages!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Amis said:


> The one that is moving slowly is slightly bigger than the other one, but it will move quickly if it needs too, and spends most of the time sleeping (also not as friendly as the fast one).
> 
> We put both of them in the cage again last night and watched them very closely. They avoided each other, with the fast one running out of the way a couple of times (once making a squeak), and just to be sure we've seperated them when we're not there.
> 
> We don't know if this supervised access will help them to get used to each other like they were in the beginning. Otherwise it will have to be two cages!


Zafara is bigger than mushroom and moves slower to. Whats commen in pet shop dwarfs is that they are hybrid and often inbred. causing alsorts of problems.

The main problem Being Hemaphrodites(cant spell) zafara is one of these. she is a boy and a girl.

Thats proberly why yours had a fight because one didnt want to mate or watever. males are usually bigger. so that proberly explains it.

Check for more than 2 openings one being further up, it is somtime hiddden so wait until s/he has stopped peeing and then quickly check.

xxx


----------



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for that, I wasn't aware that could be the problem, and at the moment they never stay still long enough accurately check.

Not something the books mention.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Ahh the hamster books you mean

Did you get them from [email protected]

if you did they wont mention that ^_^.

They try to get people to think they are buying pure breeds but they aren't , they are selling hybrids

xx


----------



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes the wife bought the Hamsters & the books from [email protected], only because I bought her a Dwarf Lop from there for xmas (the bunny is amazing).

I'd been looking at the Dwarf Hamsters for sometime, but we'd never been pet owners until her xmas present... so it's a learning curve, but very rewarding so far.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Whatever breed purebreeds/hybrids 

They have such lovely personalities ^_^ 

I love dwarf lops !! 

Dya have piccies of yur mini zoo??

xox


----------



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

The Rabbit is metioned with pictures under the Rabbits section of this forum, as we had a few questions with regards to insurance for him. We wouldn't be without him now.

As for the 2 little ones.... I'll hopefully takes some pics soon... i've only had them a week tomorrow, and my birthday isn't until Sunday... so I got them a little early as a suprise from the wife (while purchasing food for the bunny).


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Amis said:


> The Rabbit is metioned with pictures under the Rabbits section of this forum, as we had a few questions with regards to insurance for him. We wouldn't be without him now.
> 
> As for the 2 little ones.... I'll hopefully takes some pics soon... i've only had them a week tomorrow, and my birthday isn't until Sunday... so I got them a little early as a suprise from the wife (while purchasing food for the bunny).


Oh ok i'll go look!

Its so nice getting animals and when they pass on you know you gave them a good life ^_^

What are they calleD??


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

do you have any pictures to as well?


----------



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

Pictures of the two will follow as soon as they stay still long enough.

We've had a breakthrough with regards to the two living together again, we allowed them to have supervised time together (in which there were no arguments), and now they are quite happy living in the same cage.

In fact they now follow each other around and are even sleeping together, which is something they never did before.

We will keep a close eye on them just to make sure.


----------



## ladypurple (Aug 4, 2008)

alas you might have to keep them seperated i have 3 all brought up together same litter have now seperated them all for fighting


----------



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I'm certainly learning fast about hamsters, and I appreciate the advice given so far (even though I've made the mistake of not taking it, to which I apologise to the more experienced owners).

My two were getting on after being re-introduced together 3 days/nights they were fine, and Basil (the smaller faster hamster even fell asleep in my hand last night - he then cuddle up on my jumper and remained there for an hour or so).

But... and this is where I have to acknowledge my inexperience, we found that Sybil (the larger slower hamster) had attacked Basil during the night.

We've cleaned the wound on Basil this morning, and have now separated them permanently (I'm going to spend my birthday money on a new cage tonight).

I've attached a picture of Basil asleep last night.


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Amis said:


> Hi,
> 
> We recently bought 2 Dwarf Russian Hamsters, one of which seems to be moving slow (until it wants to move quickly), and the other is always reasonably fast.
> 
> ...


If they fight u will have to seperate them...we were only succesfull with 2 dwarfs that could stay together and share their stuff and food..(they were blind) we called them Dhip and Dale ..as for being slow maybe give it some time..getiing used to the new surroundings..


----------

